# Got these puppies for free!!!



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

Yo FOLKS!!! finally I got me some free puppies.... yup!!! that's right! FREE!!!!














Thanks to elementalheadcase for posting a free add from Craigslist the other day and I jumped into it right away







.. Good thing my tank's cycled already and just big enough to house these two monsters in. Sizes of these GODZILLAS are about 8" and 7". Fed em chicken licken yesterday and they just gobbled it up!

















smaller one.









Big Momma









PHAT Momma









TWO PESCADOS









Lil one's got a better red belly than large BIG MOMMA









More shtuff!!!









75 gallon plexiglass tank with WET/DRY filter $200 on Craigslist with FREE stand. Diy Canopy worth $75. Gravel $15. Free Fishies.... total of $290 dollars for the whole thing!!!

















ATTACK!

I know it's kind of bare right now but am waiting for the plants I purchased online...









Njoy!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

awesome man


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

nice fish 
use a faster shutter speed so your pics arent blury, but if you do turn on the flash, or add anextra light to the tank or, your pics will come out to dark.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> nice fish
> use a faster shutter speed so your pics arent blury, but if you do turn on the flash, or add anextra light to the tank or, your pics will come out to dark.
> [snapback]1136930[/snapback]​


Thanks for the advice.. I'll do that next time I take pictures.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Damn, you always get the good sh*t! Good job hyphen! Hook that tank up with some good aquascaping, you sucka.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

big rbps are so awesome, and talk about the price being right!







you're a lucky guy. you gonna add one more, or is the pair getting along well?


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

dutchfrompredator said:


> big rbps are so awesome, and talk about the price being right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'll stick with the two for now. My tank is that type of tank with the Wet/Dry system preinstalled at the back of the tank which cuts the width a lil short and so if I add some more Piranhas there, then they'd probably have not enough space to swim in.

The two are getting along well. Although, yesterday, I saw the bigger P chased the lil one... hope the lil one doesn't become a meal..


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Whoa - for free!!??!?!?! You lucky SOB!


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

gamgenius said:


> Whoa - for free!!??!?!?! You lucky SOB!
> [snapback]1137129[/snapback]​


Yah zirds!!! its free...







FREE as a bird!!!









Check it out >>>>FREE


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice pick up man, and you cant beat that price..


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

nice man, i need to start checking craiglist lol


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Great looking reds with an awesome price! I wouldn't be feeding them chicken though....


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

your reds looks good.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I thought we were talking about puppies?? where are the puppies? I like Beagle Pups!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

they look very nice,same here I thought they were puppies lol


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice reds. Where's the puppies?


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Very nice price. I damn near paid tripple for my setup..which is smaller than yours


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Still no Puppies...awww!


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

things are def better when they are free......


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> Still no Puppies...awww!
> [snapback]1139545[/snapback]​


Sorry bout the title







but to satisfy your thirst for PUPPIES, here are my LOVELY DOGS!!! Not free... cost me an arm and a leg....







But Bulldogs ROCK!!!































Orky doing his FLAT PANCAKE after a short walk... he get's tired fast and I have to drag him around or carry his 75 lb ass when he doesn't want to walk anymore









Saying NO MOre...









Orky Begging









My friend's Bulldog, Jack









Paris my French Bulldog









Paris sleepy...









Paris KOd....









Paris and Orky


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Great looking reds with an awesome price! I wouldn't be feeding them chicken though....
> [snapback]1138712[/snapback]​


Yup! you're right... am feeding em SHRIMP now.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

wasabi-glow said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking reds with an awesome price! I wouldn't be feeding them chicken though....
> ...


A good diet means success!


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

damnit...i gotta 7+" rhom for $20


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

Excellent p's man. those colours are awesome .


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

very nice buy..


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

nice


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Def. you got a nice deal and great looking Ps







... and here is my puppy...

View attachment 110006


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

those look crazyyy your a lucky guy...


----------



## repticland (Jul 25, 2007)

hahaha i just went to craiglist.com


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Congrats on the great free pick up


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice looking free reds


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Lol, this thread is almost 2 years old guys.....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Will this be dug up again in 2008 as well? Tune in next year to find out!


----------

